# QL3 Course dates



## jayquiambao (16 Jan 2013)

anyone know the QL3 course dates or the link for it?


----------



## navymich (16 Jan 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> anyone know the QL3 course dates or the link for it?



For what trade?


----------



## jayquiambao (16 Jan 2013)

airmich said:
			
		

> For what trade?



Medical Technician - Land


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2013)

2013 dates I can see are (13/14 Trg Calendar isn't up yet):

1.  Anglo 0076: 21 Jan 13 to 19 Nov 13;
2.  Franco 0077:  11 Feb 13 to 17 Jan 14; and 
3.  Anglo 0078: 04 Mar 13 to 31 Jan 14.

*info from the CFMSS DIN site, Courses Dates, 2012-13 schedule.


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 2013 dates I can see are (13/14 Trg Calendar isn't up yet):
> 
> 1.  Anglo 0076: 21 Jan 13 to 19 Nov 13;
> 2.  Franco 0077:  11 Feb 13 to 17 Jan 14; and
> ...



I was given the information that QL 3 for Med Techs is 16 weeks long, but the recruiter. These are 11 months long. Who is correct? It seems that recruiters sometimes have outdated information. If the course is 11 months long, does my family get to move with me? My husband is also in the CF.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (16 Jan 2013)

mld said:
			
		

> I was given the information that QL 3 for Med Techs is 16 weeks long, but the recruiter. These are 11 months long. Who is correct? It seems that recruiters sometimes have outdated information. If the course is 11 months long, does my family get to move with me? My husband is also in the CF.



CF site says 16 weeks.  I'm wondering if various groups will be starting at different times throughout those dates.  Neither of us will be finished BMQ in time for this year if it's not as I'm thinking.....


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2013)

mld said:
			
		

> I was given the information that QL 3 for Med Techs is 16 weeks long, but the recruiter. These are 11 months long. Who is correct? It seems that recruiters sometimes have outdated information. If the course is 11 months long, does my family get to move with me? My husband is also in the CF.



If I'm not mistaken, that includes the PCP course taken at JIBC (in British Columbia) as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2013)

mld said:
			
		

> I was given the information that QL 3 for Med Techs is 16 weeks long, but the recruiter. These are 11 months long. Who is correct? It seems that recruiters sometimes have outdated information. If the course is 11 months long, does my family get to move with me? My husband is also in the CF.



Dunno.  I am not part of the CF Health Services trades.

If your husband is also in the CF he is likely posted somewhere right?  Unless that is Borden...then no he/your family won't likely go with you to Borden.  Hopefully someone who recently went thru the CFMMS machine recently can add valid, current info.

Good luck!


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, that includes the PCP course taken at JIBC (in British Columbia) as well.



Oh ok! I thought that the PCP course was part of the QL5 training. 





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If your husband is also in the CF he is likely posted somewhere right?  Unless that is Borden...then no he/your family won't likely go with you to Borden.  Hopefully someone who recently went thru the CFMMS machine recently can add valid, current info.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info! It makes sense for him to stay here if the course is chopped up between Borden and BC. I thought that for courses over 6 months long (in one place) they allow your family to move with you, or in my case, post him with me. Oh the wonderful world of being a totally clueless recruit!! Thanks for any insight ladies and gents!


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

I just called the recruiting centre, and the clerk did not know but he went and asked the Med Tech who does the medical evaluations and this is what I got. 

Med Tech start their QL3 in Bordon for 16 weeks. Upon completion of this, there are two routes. They either go directly to JIBC in BC (a civilian college) for 8 months to be licensed as a PCP. If the course is not available immediately, Med Techs are sent to do OJT at a CF Base until that course becomes available. All in all, the QL3 training for Med Techs is 12 months, which is why the first contract is 6 years long.

 Hope that helps clear the air for other Med Techs.


----------



## jayquiambao (16 Jan 2013)

mld said:
			
		

> I just called the recruiting centre, and the clerk did not know but he went and asked the Med Tech who does the medical evaluations and this is what I got.
> 
> Med Tech start their QL3 in Bordon for 16 weeks. Upon completion of this, there are two routes. They either go directly to JIBC in BC (a civilian college) for 8 months to be licensed as a PCP. If the course is not available immediately, Med Techs are sent to do OJT at a CF Base until that course becomes available. All in all, the QL3 training for Med Techs is 12 months, which is why the first contract is 6 years long.
> 
> Hope that helps clear the air for other Med Techs.



AH! thank you! that was actually very useful info.


----------



## Karona (15 Mar 2017)

I don't know what the protocol is for reviving a dead thread vs. starting a new one, but I've seen too many instances of members posting links to older threads for information and this thread seems to be pertaining to exactly what I'd like to inquire about.

Does anyone have any recent information on MED TECH QL3 training?

I understand it was 16 weeks in Borden, then majority in Chiliwack, but a lot of other posters seem to state that things have changed, statements such as the school no longer having the contract to PCP training, etc.

Sorry if I should have asked in a new thread.

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2017)

Karona said:
			
		

> I don't know what the protocol is for reviving a dead thread vs. starting a new one, but I've seen too many instances of members posting links to older threads for information and this thread seems to be pertaining to exactly what I'd like to inquire about.



I use this Sticky from a Moderator and the Site Owner as my guideline,

Necroposting - Not always a bad idea  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87278.0;nowap


----------



## Karona (15 Mar 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I use this Sticky from a Moderator and the Site Owner as my guideline,
> 
> Necroposting - Not always a bad idea
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/87278.0;nowap


Oh excellent, I hadn't even considered looking for quidelines to "necroposting"


----------



## sarahsmom (24 Mar 2017)

Karona said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any recent information on MED TECH QL3 training?
> I understand it was 16 weeks in Borden, then majority in Chiliwack, but a lot of other posters seem to state that things have changed, statements such as the school no longer having the contract to PCP training, etc.



It is roughly 16 weeks in Borden (for your clinical phase), but is now followed by 6 months-ish in Moncton, NB for the PCP portion, and then another 2 months in Borden for the field phase.
You should receive your posting message during the field phase.


----------

